# 1/4 mile



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

i have a stock 1999 maxima automatic transmission.....whats my estimated 1/4 mile time?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

16.0-16.6 on the 1/4 mile stock and Auto.

I am SC'ed, and Auto with CatBack, Y-Pipe, and MEVI, and I get a 14.7, just to give you some reference.

IanS


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

i feel so sorry for you.. my buddies show maxima with 19 inch rims runs 13.2 with about the same mods as on your auto plus some supinsion work.....


----------

